# ** SAND COLIC REMEDY **



## hpblinkers (Mar 11, 2007)

I found this truly wonderful sand colic remedy and wish to share it with all.

I have used it on my horses with great results and so have others. 

Here is the recipe.


Sand Colic Prevention for Horses



You should consult your Vet regardless of what new products you intend using.
Melt 500gms of candied (preferable but not entirely necessary) honey in, 600ml of full cream milk.
Honey from the shops is unacceptable and treated milk as in 'Long Life' milk is also unacceptable. Add 200 ml of cream. Melt the honey in the milk and cream on the stove for a minute or so and then, drench the horse with it via stomach tube (best) or train the horse to drink it (which they will in time) or get the mixture down the horse by using a worming device a number of times. 

Once per year at least (twice if in sandy country.) This treatment is not a cure for other types of colic and in fact should not be given during them. 

If the Colic is diagnosed as 'Sand Colic' and all else has failed, you may use this treatment. Many horses have been saved but you must be sure what you are dealing with and have sought Veterinary advice.

You will see a marked improvement in the coat of a horse that has had this treatment, including a Palomino darkening a couple of shades, rusty chestnut horses change to Liver. Get the Honey from the Bee Keeper, not the shops as honey from shops is often contaminated with, icing sugar, glycerin and sometimes poisons.

You should also see a marked improvement in the quality of the manure, especially with horses that are generally loose. Incidentally, these symptoms normally mean, worm infestations, sand in the gut, tape worm or ulcers. Treat for them all and bear them all in mind with the use of products that target specifically.
Give them the following day off after drenching although this treatment does not have an effect like traditional veterinary treatments which can by severe and distress horses. If you are using a Vet to do your drenching, ask them to pour minimum water down the tube after the milk and honey as that can dilute the treatment which is not desirable.


----------

